# Error w/ NFS

## gsfgf

i can't start NFS  on my com.  When i try to start rpc.nfsd and rpc.lockd i get these errrors.  The other parts  (portswap, rpc.mountd, rpc.statd, rpc.rquotad) work fine.  I'm running nfs-utils 0.3.3.-r1

```

bash-2.05a# rpc.nfsd 

nfssvc: Function not implemented

bash-2.05a# rpc.lockd 

lockdsvc: Function not implemented

bash-2.05a#  

```

in case it matters here's /etc/exports

```

# /etc/exports: NFS file systems being exported.  See exports(5).

#/ 192.168.1. (rw, no_root_squash, no_subtree_check)

/ 192.168.*(rw)

```

Note about this:  I want to use the ioptions in the commented line, but i get an invalid option error if i have options other than rw or ro specified.

----------

## gsfgf

*bump*

----------

## ziwo

Try to start the nfsserver via the rc-script (/etc/init.d/...) . I think there should be one.

greeetz

ziwo

----------

## rac

Those are the kernelspace NFS utilities, not the userspace ones, right?

Does your kernel have NFS server support compiled in?

----------

## gsfgf

 *rac wrote:*   

> Those are the kernelspace NFS utilities, not the userspace ones, right?
> 
> Does your kernel have NFS server support compiled in?

 

I have it installed.  I don't know if theryre kernspace or userspace.  i emerged nfs-utils.

----------

## gsfgf

 *ziwo wrote:*   

> Try to start the nfsserver via the rc-script (/etc/init.d/...) . I think there should be one.
> 
> greeetz
> 
> ziwo

 

Shouldn't i be able to load the manually?

----------

## rac

Function not implemented sure smells to me like the kernel does not have

NFS server support compiled in.

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

should both be set.

----------

## gsfgf

nfsd was set as a module. So i forgot to load it.  However, 

```
bash-2.05a# modprobe nfsd

/lib/modules/2.4.18-xfs/kernel/fs/nfsd/nfsd.o: unresolved symbol nfsd_linkage

/lib/modules/2.4.18-xfs/kernel/fs/nfsd/nfsd.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.18-xfs/kernel/fs/nfsd/nfsd.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.18-xfs/kernel/fs/nfsd/nfsd.o: insmod nfsd failed

```

----------

## rac

How about trying it compiled directly into the kernel?

----------

## gsfgf

will do

----------

## gsfgf

i did it and don't get the error. 

However, when i try to connect it hands and does nothing.

FInally it gives

```
bash-2.05a# mount gentoo.my-net-space.net:/ /mnt/gentoo/

mount: RPC: Port mapper failure - RPC: Timed out

```

----------

## rac

1) Can you mount it over nfs on the server machine?

2) Is portmap running on the client machine also?

----------

## gsfgf

 *rac wrote:*   

> 1) Can you mount it over nfs on the server machine?
> 
> 

 

I get premission denied. /etc/exports is set right, isn't it.  I ran exportfs -ra, but /proc/fs/nfs/exports is empty.  So is /var/lib/nfs/xtab.

 *rac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Is portmap running on the client machine also?

 

Both the client and server are set up as NFS servers(and get identical results), so yes.

----------

## gsfgf

1) Can you mount it over nfs on the server machine?

[/quote] 

I get premission denied. /etc/exports is set right, isn't it.  I ran exportfs -ra, but /proc/fs/nfs/exports is empty.  So is /var/lib/nfs/xtab.

 *rac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Is portmap running on the client machine also?

 

Both the client and server are set up as NFS servers(and get identical results), so yes.

----------

## Random Juju

I'm having exactly this problem with nfs-utils-1.0.5-r1 and gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r5 (client) and gs-sources-2.4.22_pre2 (server).  Did you ever make any progress with this?

Thanks.

----------

## massheep

i can't explain why but when i ran it with kernel 2.4 (without nfs client or nfs server support compiled in nor as module) nfs-utils worked fine (userspace server). as soon as i updated my system today and decided to use kernel 2.6 it didn't work. all configs were exactly the same but nfs didn't want to work anymore. it just worked after i compiled nfs serversupport into the kernel.

----------

## kdf

 *Random Juju wrote:*   

> I'm having exactly this problem with nfs-utils-1.0.5-r1 and gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r5 (client) and gs-sources-2.4.22_pre2 (server).  Did you ever make any progress with this?
> 
> Thanks.

 

I also had: nfsd[10764]: nfssvc: Function not implemented

I think I discovered the cluprit: I did:

```

mount -t nfsd nfsd /proc/fs/nfs

```

And then I could start nfs. In the mean time I had also loaded the kernel-level nfsd moduls, but that alone did not fix it, and maybe that doesn't matter. I ofcourse then added this entry to /etc/fstab.

Regards

koen[/code]

----------

